# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Du lịch Trung Quốc - Khách sạn ở Trung Quốc

## hangnt

_Khi đi du lịch đến một đất nước, có không ít du khách băn khoăn làm sao tìm được một khách sạn tốt, thỏa mãn yêu cầu với giá cả phải chăng. Dưới đây là một vài khách sạn mà quý khách có thể tham khảo_

*Bắc Kinh*

1. Khách sạn PARK HYATT - Bắc Kinh
5 sao

Địa chỉ 4/f Yintai Office Tower, Beijing Yintai Centre

Đây là một khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 5 sao vào loại sang trọng nhất tại Bắc Kinh. Tại đây có tất cả những tiện nghi hiện đại nhất cùng với sự phục vụ tận tình chu đáo sẽ làm quý khách hài lòng.

Giá phòng tại đây từ $346/ngày

2. Khách sạn quốc tế Bắc Kinh
5 sao

Địa chỉ 9 Jiangoumennei Street, Dongcheng District, Beijing 100005.

Đây là một khách sạn 5 sao với khá đầy đủ các tiện nghi, phục vụ chu đáo. Ngạc nhiên là giá phòng ở đây khá mềm chỉ từ $99/ngày

3. Khách sạn Cầu Vồng Bắc Kinh
4 sao

Địa chỉ No.11 Xi Jing Road, Xuanwu District, Beijing100050.

Một khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 sao, đầy đủ tiện nghi với giá chỉ từ $62, phù hợp với du khách bình dân

*Thượng Hải*

1. Khách sạn Sheraton Hongqiao Thượng Hải
5 sao

Địa chỉ 5 Zun Yi Road South, Shanghai200336. Khách sạn 5 sao với đầy đủ tiện nghi, quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái như ở nhà khi ở đây. Giá phòng từ $175

2. Khách sạn Hua Ting Thượng Hải
5 sao

Địa chỉ 1200 Cao Xi Bei Lu Shanghai. Một khách sạn 5 sao nổi tiếng với phong cách phục vụ chu đáo, đầy đủ tiện nghi. Giá phòng tại đây chỉ từ $95

3. Khách sạn Châu Á Mới
3 sao

Địa chỉ No.422 Tiantong Lu, Shanghai. Đây là một khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao. Phục vụ chu đáo và có nhiều hướng dẫn cho khách du lịch khi đến với khách sạn này. Giá phòng khá rẻ chỉ từ $59.

*Quảng Châu*

1. Khách sạn Grand Hyatt Quảng Châu
5 sao

Đia chỉ 12 Zhujiangwest Road, Pearl Rivernew City, Tianhe District. Một khách sạn lớn với tiêu chuẩn 5 sao, đầy đủ tất cả tiện nghi, cho quý khách một cảm giác thật sự thoải mái. Giá phòng ở đây từ $160

2. Khách sạn Royal Quảng Châu
4 sao

Địa chỉ No.89 Tianhe Road. Tiêu chuẩn 4 sao với phong cách phục vụ Trung Hoa truyền thống, cho các bạn cảm giác đi du lịch ngay tại khách sạn. Giá phòng từ $93

3. Khách sạn Furama Quảng Châu
3 sao

Địa chỉ 316 Changdi Lu, Guangzhou 510120. Một khách sạn 3 sao khá đẹp tại Quảng Châu, đầy đủ tiện nghi với giá chỉ từ $55

*Hàng Châu*

1. Khách sạn Hyatt Regency Hàng Châu
5 sao

Địa chỉ 28 Hu Bin Road, Hangzhou. Khách sạn 5 sao lớn với 390 phòng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, khuôn viên rất đẹp, thân thiện. Giá phòng ở đây từ $209

2. Khách sạn Zhejiang Grand Hàng Châu
4 sao

Địa chỉ 595 Yanan Road, Hangzhou. Khách sạn hiện đại với tiêu chuẩn 4 sao cùng đầy đủ tiện nghi và phương tiện, câu lạc bộ giải trí trong khuôn viên khách sạn.Giá 1 phòng từ $96

3. Khách sạn Southline Hàng Châu
3 sao

Địa chỉ Nanshan Road, Hangzhou P.r.c# 361002. Khách sạn 3 sao khá đẹp tại Hàng Châu với khá nhiều tiện nghi cho du khách, phù hợp với túi tiền bình dân với giá từ $56

*Côn Minh*

1. Khách sạn Hồ Xanh Côn Minh
5 sao

Địa chỉ No.06 South Green Lake Road, Kunming. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 5 sao rất đẹp tại Côn Minh. Đầy đủ tiện nghi, không khí trong lành, phong cảnh tươi mát, du khách có thể cảm thấy thực sự được nghỉ ngơi tại đây. Giá một phòng từ $180

2. Khách sạn Khuôn Viên Xanh Côn Minh
5 sao

Địa chỉ 80 Tuo Dong Road, Kunming 650041. Tiêu chuẩn 5 sao, kết hợp giữa thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và trang trí hiện đại, cùng với đầy đủ tiện nghi sang trọng, đây là sự lựa chọn của nhiều du khách. Giá một phòng từ $91

3. Khách sạn Tuyết Bạc Côn Minh
Địa chỉ #1 Xiang Yan Street, Chan Chun Road, Kunming. Với giá chỉ $47 , đây là một sự lựa chọn của những du khách bình dân. Khách sạn khá đẹp và có phong cách phục vụ rất chu đáo.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## thanhvannt90

Oa Nhiều điểm du lịch quá ta. Nhưng muốn sang trung quốc có phải làmvisa trung quoc không nhỉ?

----------


## greencanal89

Giá cả có vẻ rẻ phết nhỉ..có nhu cầu đi du lịch trung quốc chắc sẽ pm cho bạn nhé

----------


## thientai206

nhét túi phòng khi nào sang tung của sẽ dùng tới  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## hoaban

Nghe hấp dẫn ghê, mỗi tội không có tiền đi ngay thôi.

----------

